# UBER TurboTax Free Edition for retired driver -- worth the price?



## jhearcht (Feb 16, 2018)

I'm retired, and only drive about 12 hours or less per week --- just enough to pay for my car lease. I also do LYFT and some other side gigs for a few thousand dollars a year. I've always done my taxes manually, but I'm considering UBER's TurboTax, just to help fill-out the tax forms. My question : is it worth the price? Does it complicate a simple financial situation? Any advantage to TT Self-Employed for a retired driver with no investments or financial complications?


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

jhearcht said:


> I'm retired, and only drive about 12 hours or less per week --- just enough to pay for my car lease. I also do LYFT and some other side gigs for a few thousand dollars a year. I've always done my taxes manually, but I'm considering UBER's TurboTax, just to help fill-out the tax forms. My question : is it worth the price? Does it complicate a simple financial situation? Any advantage to TT Self-Employed for a retired driver with no investments or financial complications?


I don't use TT but I believe it is Free for uber drivers. So how could it not be worth the price??????


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Free would sure be a better deal than driving rideshare with a leased car..


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Free would sure be a better deal than driving rideshare with a leased car..


Just reread his post and saw the leased car. Most personal leases say you can do rideshare or Commerical some other words to that effect. so you have a bigger problem than a tax program. if you are in default of your lease agreement.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

jhearcht said:


> is it worth the price?


Of the FREE edition???? Somehow I think you have a different question that come out wrong.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

islanddriver said:


> Just reread his post and saw the leased car. Most personal leases say you can do rideshare or Commerical some other words to that effect. so you have a bigger problem than a tax program. if you are in default of your lease agreement.


He wasnt driving much maybe he wasnt going to go over on mileage.
You can make enough money to beat depreciation. But paying someone money for overage on the miles is a way bigger problem than even paying money for a tax program..


----------



## jhearcht (Feb 16, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Of the FREE edition???? Somehow I think you have a different question that come out wrong.


Apparently, I should have added a "smilie", to indicate that I was kidding. What I was really asking was : is it worth bothering with? Does TT do anything useful? :smiles:



islanddriver said:


> Just reread his post and saw the leased car. Most personal leases say you can do rideshare or Commerical some other words to that effect. so you have a bigger problem than a tax program. if you are in default of your lease agreement.


I've been doing UBER for over three years, and have not yet gone over the mileage limit. I'm retired, but can't afford to drive a new leased car -- as I've done for over 25 years of self-employment -- unless the car pays for itself. Hence, UBER & LYFT. Besides, I enjoy the opportunity to get out of the house and socialize with some nice folks, for a couple of hours. Yes, in my area, and during my drive time, early evening, most of my pax are actually well-behaved, and interesting to talk to. But, I wouldn't recommend leasing for those who are trying to make a living from Rideshare. :smiles:


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

jhearcht said:


> Apparently, I should have added a "smilie", to indicate that I was kidding. What I was really asking was : is it worth bothering with? Does TT do anything useful? :smiles:
> 
> 
> I've been doing UBER for over three years, and have not yet gone over the mileage limit. I'm retired, but can't afford to drive a new leased car -- as I've done for over 25 years of self-employment -- unless the car pays for itself. Hence, UBER & LYFT. Besides, I enjoy the opportunity to get out of the house and socialize with some nice folks, for a couple of hours. Yes, in my area, and during my drive time, early evening, most of my pax are actually well-behaved, and interesting to talk to. But, I wouldn't recommend leasing for those who are trying to make a living from Rideshare. :smiles:


the problem is you could be in default of your lease. which means your lease company can cancel your lease. and bill you for all overcharges. . Plus mark your credit as such to where you may never be able to lease a car again. If I was you I would read my lease agreement to make sure I was allowed to do commercial and or rideshare with the car.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

jhearcht said:


> Apparently, I should have added a "smilie", to indicate that I was kidding. What I was really asking was : is it worth bothering with? Does TT do anything useful? :smiles:


If you are getting a refund the main advantage for you would be that you could file electronically and get your money faster.


----------



## jhearcht (Feb 16, 2018)

Just for the record, I accepted UBER's offer of "free" TurboTax software for drivers. I began answering the setup questions. But when I indicated that I drive for UBER & LYFT, a box popped-up saying, "to accurately report this information (Rideshare income) you'll need to upgrade ($30 or $60 options). So, the "free" offer turned-out to be be a bait & switch ploy. Hence, for me the answer to my question, "is it worth the price?", is NO. So, I'll continue to file my taxes the old-fashioned "free" way. -o:


----------

